# Just looking for advise



## cjs118 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello all

I just joined this forum to try to find some advise.

I'm a recent college grad who majored in international studies. My goal has always been to work abroad. Currently I am working in an international sales position for a Chinese company. They hired me out of college and sent me to live and work in China for about 4 months before returning me to their branch offices in the states. I was sad to go and the more I have thought about it the more I realize that I want to go back. I have only been with this company for 7 months so I'm not really looking to leave anytime soon, but I have started to think about the future. 

I know that probably the easiest way to live and work in China is as an English teacher. I don't want to do that because I want to be able to return to the states with some marketable experience if I feel the need to. I want to stay on a career path in marketing, business or even logistics. I am getting some really great experience with this job. The branch here in the US is very new so I have been involved with every side of establishing it, logistics, finances, marketing and of course sales. I have been traveling a lot for business, mostly to Latin America but also to Taiwan. So I feel like I am getting very good experience and maybe after a year or so with this job I will begin to look for another. 

Does anyone have advise for me?
Should I try to learn some Mandarin? I am only fluent in English and Spanish. I could probably find a language school in my city pretty easily. I know how difficult that language is for an English speaker but maybe just having a foundation to show employers that I am willing to learn would be beneficial. 
What would be the first step towards looking for a job in these fields? Most of what I find on internet searches are teaching jobs.
What would be the best way to approach things? I think I want to have something lined up before moving. I do have friends in China and would have a place to stay while looking but ideally I would already have a job waiting for me.

Any advise would be very helpful.


----------



## yooi1314 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi, which chinese city will you come


----------



## birdbybird (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi there,welcome to China!


cjs118 said:


> Should I try to learn some Mandarin? I am only fluent in English and Spanish.


Yes, indeed! It is better you can learn a bit Mandarin. a) You will use Mandarin quite often in China as most of the stuffs on the street can't speak English or Spanish. b)It is really helpful for your next job in the future and you can't be cheat by some businessman there or China Town.[/QUOTE]


cjs118 said:


> What would be the first step towards looking for a job in these fields? Most of what I find on internet searches are teaching jobs.


It is really depend which city you want to work. However, you can try a web named"Silu". It is a website for anyone who seek a job in China and some of the jobs are in those fields. [/QUOTE]

Wish you all the best.


----------

